# Luz piloto con LED para cargador de batería



## navarretemarce (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola, disculpen mis conocimientos son muy rudimentarios a ver si me pueden echar una mano. 
He cambiado el regulador mecanico de una dinamo que carga una batería por uno electronico. Solo me resta colocarle una luz testigo es decir cuando la dinamo no genera corriente o la corriente que genera esté por debajo de 6V un LED ha de iluminar, cuando la dinamo genera tension por encima de 6v o 6,5v el LED ha de apagarse. 
Pense en algo asi como figura en el adjunto pero dudo que sea acertada mi propuesta. El zener seria de 6V y el transistor un BC548, no se bien como calcular las resistencia.

Alguien que me pueda echar una mano?


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2008)

En principio está correcto, yo utilizaría para R1 270 ohms, para que el LED ilumine, porque con 6V no va a dar mucha luz si subimos la resistencia. Para R2 yo pondría una de 560 ohms. Calculándola como 6V - 0,6V (tensión juntura) / 0,01 A (corriente mínima de funcionamiento del Zener. Me parece, así como una vista rápida. Saludos C


----------



## pepechip (Nov 21, 2008)

puede que este circuito te pueda ayudar
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/esquemas.htm


----------



## navarretemarce (Nov 22, 2008)

Gracias, voy al protoboard. Muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## Fabius (Jun 17, 2009)

Hace tiempo que basandome en este circuito, trato de idear un led testigo que me indique el nivel de reserva de combustible (mi diseño es poco sofisticado teniendo en cuenta otros) Mi dea era, conectar un zener de Zx dependiendo de la tension en la que funcione la escala del medidor de combustible, y un led con su respectiva resistencia, cosa que cuando el voltaje suba o caiga de determinado nivel (aun no he desarmado el tablero para saberlo) encienda el led. Me gustaria que me comenten si tiene algun fallo o que se podria mejorar. Seria igual a este esquema pero suplantando la bateria por el reostato de la boya de combustible y suprimiendo la parte del led rojo. Gracias


----------



## javier397 (Sep 9, 2009)

tengo hecjo un transformador para cargar bateria de 12V, mi udea era ponrle un led pera indicar bateria llena, ual puedo usar???


----------

